# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  solution pour rotary (rijndael samiam)

## rh2om

```

```

----------


## Guesset

]Bonjour,

y est un pointeur sur un uint8_t (unsigned char) donc y = 0xa1b2c3d4; n'a pas de sens car on ne peut fixer arbitrairement une adresse (  part 0 qui  le sens particulier d'aucune adresse). 

A supposer que c'est une erreur de frappe et que la dclaration est unsigned char y;  Alors l et k sont nuls et la solution est seulement o = uint32_t(y) << 24; Toutes les autres variables ne servent  rien.

Cela serait diffrent si k tait un uint32_t.

Salutations

----------

